# This document could not be registered



## Dearus (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello

I've got a user who quite randomly gets the error message "This document could not be registered. It will not be possible to create links from other documents to this document" while using Microsoft Word. Once this happens she cannot cut and paste. If she then logs off and back on the problem goes until the next time the message appears.

This is in Word 2003 running on XP SP2 in a Server2003 domain. We have over 300 users and this is the only one who gets this error. The only software on her system that makes it unique to the majority of other users is Dragon Naturally Speaking 9 (previously had 8 and had the same error). In the time this error has been occuring she has had a completly new PC and new user account. Neither have made a difference. Only common factor has been her files which have obviously been moved into the new account. 

Have found many other people with the same problem which was resolved by setting RPC, DCOM, or Protected storage services to automatic. These already are set to automatic on all our PCs. Other articles advising to re-create registry keys have proved just as fruitless. Have also tried re-setting the dcom entry for word also fruitless. 

Any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------

